
German court rules Apple infringed Qualcomm patent - apress
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-qualcomm-court/german-court-rules-apple-infringed-qualcomm-patent-idUSKCN1OJ1RJ
======
tpush
Interesting quote: "Stacy Rasgon, an analyst with research firm Bernstein,
said in a note that Germany was a small iPhone market for Apple, selling about
10 million units a year, with possibly only half of those being the older
models affected by the court’s order."

Probably won't affect Apple too much, Germany is quite an Android country.

